# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  УЗИ – добровольная платная мутация – расплата через 15-20 лет

## Махабхарата дас

В нашей стране УЗИ появилось с разрушением контроля системы защиты населения от техники уничтожающей здоровье, в 1993 году. Основные достижения УЗИ: простота в обслуживании и коммерческая прибыль – сломали все «старорежимные» преграды для внедрения этой «полезной» техники.

Старорежимные «отсталые» институты контроля, скрупулезно изучали технику воздействующую на человеческий организм, добиваясь получения «дальних» результатов, то есть: будущих последствий с организмом. В среднем длительность таких исследований растягивалась от одного года (мыши) до пяти лет. По законам СССР, все кто сталкивался в своей работе с применением УЗИ, имели привилегии в зарплате и т.д. (за вредность).
Но вот пришли рыночно-коммерческие времена, когда врачи стали на перебой кричать, что УЗИ – безвредная штука и очень необходима, в особенности для изучения беременности. Что в СССР не было науки, а так, дурака валяли, а вот на западе – прогресс.
Только вот уже и на Западе стали доходить прописные истины.

Новое научное исследование показало, что ультразвуковое обследование,проводимое у беременных женщин, может помешать развитию клеток головного мозга плода. Исследование подорвало блестящую репутацию этого обследования. Ученые из Йельского университета доказали, что ультразвуковые волны оказывают негативное воздействие на не рожденного ребенка — а именно, на его нервные клетки, сообщает немецкая газета Die Zeit.

Группа под руководством авторитетного нейробиолога Паско Ракича подвергала беременных мышей в течение последних трех дней их беременности ультразвуковому обследованию различной протяженности — при помощи прибора, который обычно используется для ультразвукового обследования людей. Затем в мозге новорожденных мышей ученые искали маркированные нейроны, которые в течение трех дней перед рождением обычно перемещаются в определенные части мозга.

В целом мозг новорожденных мышат не имел никаких видимых отклонений, его размеры были стандартными. Но у всех животных, которые перед рождением подверглись ультразвуковому обследованию в течение 30 минут и более, так называемые нейроны E16 после рождения не переместились в соответствующее место коры головного мозга. Они как будто «заблудились» в более глубоких слоях серого вещества. Число «заблудившихся» клеток росло вместе с ультразвуковой нагрузкой, некоторые нейроны позже обнаружились даже в нижерасположенном белом веществе. У этих клеток также отсутствовали определенные химические характеристики правильно позиционированных нейронов, а такие нервные клетки уже не могут выполнять функцию,предназначенную им природой.

По сути, идет полная мутация клеток с деформацией ДНК.

Ультразвуковое исследование использует звуковые волны высокой частоты, которые,проходя через жидкую среду, отражаются от плотного объекта, в данном случае — ребенка. Отраженные волны преобразуются датчиком, и изображение — скелет и внутренние органы ребенка — появляются на экране монитора.
УЗИ не требует специальной подготовки беременной. Только на ранних сроках, когда околоплодных вод еще мало, женщину просят приходить на обследование с наполненным мочевым пузырем, чтобы изображение было достаточно четким. Женщина ложится на кушетку, обнажает живот, его смазывают звукопроводящим гелем и водят по нему датчиком прибора. Вся процедура длится около десяти минут. По желанию мамы, она может смотреть на экран, но без объяснения хорошего специалиста понять, что изображено на экране, очень сложно.

Никто не говорит о факте, что дети,находящиеся в утробе матери, бурно реагируют на это обследование, отвечая на него интенсивным движением. Эта особенность даже многие «умники» используют как тест во время беременности, когда мама вдруг пугается, что ее ребенок долго не шевелится. УЗИ стимулирует движение плода и вызывает ускорение его сердцебиения.
Ребенок чувствует негативное воздействие и рефлекторно реагирует на излучение, пытаясь защититься. Любопытство — недостаточно веская причина для того, чтобы подвергнуть малыша потенциальной опасности в сомнительных целях, например, узнавания пола ребенка.
В США Национальный институт здоровья не одобрил обязательное УЗИ для всех беременных.

Исследования Гаряева П.П.

Удар по генотипу

Считавшийся безвредный ультразвук может … повреждать генетический аппарат. К такому выводу пришли московские исследователи под руководством старшего научного сотрудника Отдела теоретических проблем Российской академии наук Петр Петрович Гаряева.
- Должен признаться, — рассказывает Гаряев, — раньше мы очень боялись, что законы генетики могут использоваться во вред людям. А оказалось, что это давно уже делают…
медики. Не ведая, что творят, они воздействуют на генетический аппарат человека. И сейчас трудно даже представить себе отдаленные последствия этого широкомасштабного эксперимента над людьми.

Прозрение началось совсем недавно. Кандидат биологических наук Петр Петрович Гаряев и кандидат физико-математических наук Андрей Александрович Березин поставили перед собой цель: проникнуть в святая святых живой материи — волновой геном, который управляет развитием организма. Природа старательно защищает геном от любых вторжений, чтобы сохранить для будущих поколений наследственные программы. Но ученые решили внести в них свои поправки — вписать новую информацию в «тексты ДНК».

Известно,что выделенные из клеток молекулы ДНК «издают» самые разные сигналы.
Это настоящая симфония жизни, где, наверное, есть «мелодии» всех тканей,органов и систем, которые могут развиться по команде ДНК. Но ученые пока могут определять только спектр этих акустических колебаний. Их так много и они настолько слабые, что различить их способна лишь
сверхчувствительная аппаратура.
Выделить из хаоса отдельные звуки жизни помогают … носители света — фотоны. Гелий-неоновый луч лазера направляют на колеблющиеся молекулы ДНК — отражаясь от них, свет рассеивается, и его спектр записывает чуткий прибор. Такая измерительная система называется установкой спектроскопии корреляции фотонов.

Гаряев и Березин налили в кювету водный раствор молекул ДНК и обработали его генератором ультразвука. Они отказались назвать частоты акустических колебаний, лишь заметили, что некоторые обертона можно было услышать ухом, как тонкий свист. Но результаты эксперимента исследователи не скрывают — наоборот, считают своим долгом рассказать о них как можно
большему количеству людей.

До воздействия генератором молекулы ДНК издавали звуки в широком диапазоне: от единиц до сотен герц. А после — молекулы «звучали» с особой силой на одной частоте: 10 герц. Она сохраняется уже несколько недель. И амплитуда колебаний не уменьшается.
Образно говоря, в симфонии жизни стала преобладать одна пронзительная нота.

Работу ДНК, — объясняет Гаряев, — можно сравнить с быстродействующим компьютером, который мгновенно принимает огромное количество решений. Но представьте себе, что по компьютеру ударили кувалдой, и в результате на все-все вопросы он выдает один и тот же ответ. Нечто подобное произошло в волновом геноме, когда мы оглушили его ультразвуковом. Его волновые матрицы так исказились, что в них резко усилилась одна частота.

О чем кричит фантом

Но еще больше ученых удивил другой факт: искажение спектра акустических колебаний произошло не сразу. После воздействия они проверили, как
звучит препарат ДНК, но не нашли в его «мелодиях» никаких изменений. Огорченные неудачей, вылили старый раствор, налили новый и заморозили
его в холодильнике. А когда на следующий день разморозили и снова измерили, то прямо обомлели: неповрежденный препарат ДНК вел себя так,
будто он получил ультразвуковое оглушение.

— Может, все дело в заморозке? — спрашиваю Петра Петровича.
— Нет, — отвечает ученый, — мы проверяли контрольные препараты ДНК. Когда их размораживали, они по-прежнему издавали звуки широкого спектра.
Наконец,самый поразительным был следующий результат. Приготовили новый препарат ДНК в новой кювете, но поместили ее на место старой. Неожиданно препарат «пронзительно зазвучал», как будто его тоже обработали ультразвуком.
— А вдруг во время опытов вы навели поля на спектрометр, и они стали действовать на ДНК?
— Ультразвук не наводится, это известно любому физику.

После многочисленных проверок ученые пришли к поразительному выводу:ультразвук «обидел» молекулы ДНК, и они это «запомнили». Молекулы испытали сильное потрясение, после которого долго приходили в себя и,наконец, выработали волновой фантом боли и страха, который остался на месте столь ужасного для них эксперимента. Под действием этого фантома и другие молекулы ДНК пережили похожее потрясение и тоже «закричали от ужаса».

Дальнейшие исследования показали, что во время ультразвукового облучения двойные спирали ДНК расплетаются и даже разрываются — как бывает при сильном нагревании этих молекул. Во время таких механических повреждений образуются электромагнитные волны, которые создают фантом. Он сам способен разрушать ДНК подобно высокой температуре и ультразвуку.

Нечто подобное происходит, когда раненому человеку отрезают руку или ногу, а потом у него много лет болит «пустое место». По мнению Гаряева, фантомный эффект иногда возникает и на месте раковой опухоли: когда ее удаляют, остается волновая матрица, которая потом создает новую колонию злокачественных клеток.

Ученые считают, что во время их эксперимента в формировании фантома участвовала … вода, в которой плавали молекулы ДНК. Под действием ультразвукового генератора в этом растворе могли образоваться группы из нескольких молекул воды — они стали маленькими генераторами акустических колебаний, которые со всех сторон непрерывно озвучивали и повреждали ДНК. В результате на их разорванных цепочках появились сгустки электромагнитных волн — солитоны, которые могли существовать самостоятельно, подпитываясь энергией окружающей среды. Совокупность этих солитонов образовала волновую матрицу, или фантом.
Ученым удалось даже сфотографировать фантом ДНК. Около препарата появился яркий шарик, из которого выходили разветвленные линии. Это похоже на дерево, освещенное вспышкой молнии. Но вместо листвы оно было окутано светлым облаком из сверхлегких микрочастиц.
Фантом «плавал» около препарата ДНК, а когда тот убрали, продолжал парить над этим местом. Парящее «дерево» на фоне светлого облака ученые зафиксировали на многих фотоснимках.


ДНК исполняют похоронный марш

—Эти эксперименты показывают, — говорит Гаряев, — что ультразвук вызывает не только механические, но и полевые искажения ДНК. Это значит, что в наследственной программе может происходить сбой: искажение поля будет формировать поврежденные ткани — из них не сможет развиться здоровый организм.
— Но ведь это ужасно! — прервал я ученого. — Сейчас во всем мире очень модно ультразвуковое сканирование. Метод считается совершенно безвредным, поэтому его широко применяют для диагностики беременности и детей. «Просвечивают» ультразвуком беременных
женщин, чтобы узнать пол будущего ребенка. Другое дело, если это особые медицинские показания! Легкомыслие и самонадеянность «царей природы» просто поразительны.

Многие знают, что некоторые животные используют ультразвук как оружие: дельфины глушат им рыбу, кашалоты —кальмаров и так далее.

Но медики предложили больным подвергнуться такому воздействию — и они охотно согласились, даже отдали своих детей на эксперимент с ультразвуком.

— А наши исследования показали, что ультразвук может быть чрезвычайно вреден для живых систем. Чего только мы не делали, чтобы снять искажающий фантомный эффект в ДНК новыми, но на месте озвучивания все равно возникали аномальные волновые структуры. Эта волновая матрица сохранялась и формировала новые сбои в наследственных программах. Страшно даже подумать, что подобный эффект возникает в человеческих клетках после ультразвуковой диагностики. Ультразвук мог исказить их волновой геном.

Выходит,не ведая, что творят, медики проводят эксперимент над людьми. И эти опыты могут иметь катастрофические последствия для будущих поколений. Не исключено, что ультразвуковой техникой проводится вивисекция «цивилизованных» народов. Они сами себя стирают с лица Земли, чтобы очистить место для «диких» племен. Вот уж поистине: чтобы погубить грешных людей Бог застилает им разум.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

очередная страшилка дл многострадального российского народа
чтоб отвлечь от происходящего в стане хаоса.фикня,что уровень жизни катастрофически ухудшается,что в образовании внедряются безумные реформы,и прочее.вот корень всех бед-УЗИ.что же-если исходить из статьи-то министра образования точно УЗИли круглосуточно все 9 месяцев-чем еще объяснить абсолютную атрофию моцка?
вобщем ясно-все беды в РОссии от дрожей и УЗИ :smilies: а,ну и сектантов сюда же.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

лол

а еще инопланетяне невидимыми лучами из космоса мозги плавят.. шапочку носите из фольги?  :smilies:  не говоря уж о смертельных гипнотических лучах от телевизора, микроволновка так вообще оружие массового поражения

----------


## Махабхарата дас

> лол
> 
> а еще инопланетяне невидимыми лучами из космоса мозги плавят.. шапочку носите из фольги?  не говоря уж о смертельных гипнотических лучах от телевизора, микроволновка так вообще оружие массового поражения


Экий Вы вумный!  :dandavat:  Но что интересно, Вы недалеки от истины.



Почему в СССР были запрещены микроволновые печи

В СССР в 1976 году микроволновые печи были запрещены из-за их вредного воздействия на здоровье, поскольку в отношении них было проведено множество исследований.
Запрет был снят в начале 90-х после Перестройки.

Вот некоторые из результатов исследований. Микроволны:

1. Ускоряют структурный распад продуктов.

2. В молоке и зерновых культурах создают канцерогенные вещества.

3. Изменяют элементарный состав продуктов питания, вызывая расстройства пищеварения.

4. Изменяют химию пищи, что может привести к сбоям лимфатической системы и разрушению способности организма защищать себя от злокачественных опухолей.

5. Приводят к росту процента раковых клеток в крови.

6. Приводят к злокачественным опухолям желудка и кишечника, общей дегенерации периферической клетчатки, а также постепенному разрушению пищеварительной и выводящих систем у статистически высокого процента людей.

7. Снижает способность тела усваивать витамины B-комплекса, витамин С, витамин Е, необходимые минералы и липотропики (вещества, способствующие ускорению распада жиров в организме; прим. mixednews).

9. Микроволновое поле рядом с печью также вызывает проблемы со здоровьем.

10. Нагревание приготовленного мяса в микроволновке вызывает:

* появление d-нитрозодиэтаноламина (широко известный канцероагент)

* дестабилизацию биомолекулярных соединений активного протеина

* аггрегирующий эффект радиоактивности в атмосфере

* создание канцероагентов в соединениях гидролизата белка в молоке и зерновых культурах.

11. Микроволновое излучение также вызывает изменение (распад) в катаболическом поведении глюкозид- и галактозид- элементов в замороженных фруктах, если размораживать их в СВЧ-печи.

12. Вызывают изменение поведения катаболических растительных алкалоидов в сырых, приготовленных или замороженных овощах, которые были подвержены излучению даже на короткий срок.

13. Вызывающие рак свободные радикалы формировались в определённых молекулярных структурах микроэлементов в веществах растительного происхождения, в особенности в сырых корнеплодах.

14. Те, кто принимал подвергшуюся обработке микроволновым излучением пищу, показали более высокий статистический уровень желудочно-кишечных раковых заболеваний, а также общую дегенерацию периферической клетчатки с постепенным разрушением функций пищеварительной и выделительной системы.

«Рост широкого дефицита питательных веществ в западном мире почти идеально коррелирует с появлением микроволновых печей. Это не случайно. Микроволновые печи разогревают пищу путём создания процесса молекулярного трения, но именно это самое трение быстро уничтожает хрупкие молекулы витаминов и фитонутриентов (растительных лекарственных средств), естественным образом содержащихся в пище. Одно исследование показывает, что нагревание микроволнами уничтожает до 97 процентов питательной ценности (витамины и другие растительные питательные вещества, которые предотвращают болезни, повышают иммунитет и укрепляют здоровье)».

Существует много исследований в отношении микроволновых печей и эффектов, которые они могут оказывать на человеческое тело. Окончательные исследования ещё не были опубликованы, однако если хоть что-то из вышесказанного имеет признаки отрицательного влияния на пищу, можно только представить, какие эффекты эти последствия будут оказывать на организм человека. Так что если можете обойтись без использования микроволновки – обходитесь. Даже если это всего лишь позволит сохранить питательную ценность и качество вашей пищи.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

Махабхарата дас, вы не обижайтесь, я ж на ваши слова наезжаю, а не на вас  :smilies:  уверен, вы хороший человек. Просто, по-моему, заблуждаетесь по этим поводам. 

Вот взять эти написанные сказки про микроволновку.. кто-то придумал, вы скопировали бездумно, без ссылок на научные издания и прочее. Разве так можно делать? Сейчас кто-нибудь эмоциональный тоже прочтет и выкинет свою печь бедную  :smilies: 

Во-первых, в СССР выпускались прекрасные огромные железные микроволновки, в одной из которых я имел как-то удовольствие делать бутерброды с сыром (получаются намного вкуснее, чем в современных печках почему-то). Т.е. вот уже, с самого начала, я вижу в вашем бездумно скопированном тексте чистейшее вранье про запреты в СССР.

Во-вторых, микроволны действуют исключительно на молекулы воды. Сухой продукт ни за что не разогреете. Т.е. весь процесс заключается в "дерганье" молекул воды, т.е. то же самое, что делает обычная газовая плита - она тоже передает энергию и молекулы начинают быстрее носиться по углам, что и есть определение повышения температуры. Абсолютно одно и то же  :smilies:  а большинство вредных последствий, вами перечисленных, лишь последствия этого самого повышения температуры. Вы же не думаете, что если вы жарите при температуре 200-300 градусов что-то, то в этом не появляются канцерогены и свободные радикалы? Да их там океан..  :smilies:  сравнили тоже с разогревом в свч-волнах.. там даже если перегреть жидкость, и то выше 150 не поднимется температура, что в разы безопаснее жарки на масле.

----------


## Светлана )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScJZYfiFfRM



И еще про это: http://news.mail.ru/society/3417362/
Пища из микроволновки меняет состав крови

Каждый современный человек осведомлен о том, что пища, приготовленная или разогретая в микроволновке, вредит здоровью. А в чем именно заключается пагубное влияние такой еды на наш организм?

Во-первых, микроволны вызывают распад и изменения молекулярной структуры продуктов в ходе излучения. Поэтому говорить о пользе какого-то блюда, приготовленного в такой печи, в принципе едва ли приходится.

Если говорить о конкретных продуктах, то микроволны с легкостью меняют состав молока и детских смесей, «добавляя» в них вещества, которые крайне негативно влияют на нервную систему и являются ядовитыми для почек, сообщают «Крестьянские ведомости».

Не так давно американские ученые провели специальное исследование на данную тему. В тексте доклада, в частности, говорится: «Пища из микроволновки содержит микроволновую энергию в молекулах, которой нет в пищевых продуктах, приготовленных традиционным путем».

Исследование показало, что у людей, которые ели приготовленные в микроволновой печи овощи, изменился состав крови, а именно — снизился гемоглобин и повысился холестерин. У людей же, употреблявших ту же пищу, но приготовленную обычным способом, состояние организма не менялось.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Не так давно американские ученые провели специальное исследование на данную тему. В тексте доклада, в частности, говорится: «Пища из микроволновки содержит микроволновую энергию в молекулах, которой нет в пищевых продуктах, приготовленных традиционным путем».


Мне как технарю, весьма интересно, что это за микроволновая энергия в молекулах?

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

Ржу и присоединяюсь к вопросу Гокуланатха дас )

Светлана, вы бы все же подкрепляли сии устрашающие факты ссылками на научные статьи и исследования, которые в них упомянуты. Ссылки на ютубик и мэйлрушечку малоавторитетны, мягко говоря.

----------


## Светлана )

Позвольте мне не подкреплять сии устрашающие факты ссылками на научные статьи, времени нету искать. Вы будете очень смеяться, но есть такая штука- женская интуиция называется, так вот она говорит, что микроволновка правда вредно. Лучше на огне готовить.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Позвольте мне не подкреплять сии устрашающие факты ссылками на научные статьи, времени нету искать. Вы будете очень смеяться, но есть такая штука- женская интуиция называется, так вот она говорит, что микроволновка правда вредно. Лучше на огне готовить.


Правильно, Светлана. У меня возле работающей МК начинается кружиться голова :smilies: 
Адская машина (как и компьютер) :stena:

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

а у меня не начинает.померяемся интуициями? :sorry:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Микроволновка - бяка. Так Торсунов сказал. Вот.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

ааааа..ну если Торсунов сказалЬ.
это же в корне меняет дело

----------


## Alice

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные. 
Примите пожалуйста мои поклоны.
Не знаю, многое сейчас говорт об этом Узи, но в жк обязуют его делать и вовсе не для узнавания пола ребенка как думают многие. Делают его чтобы отследить пороки развития плода и всякие разные другие неприятные проблемы. Сейчас жду двойнб после первой малышки и честно говоря мне самой спокойнее сходить и убедиться, что детишки развиваются нормально. Более того по узи смотрят положение плодов на последних неделях и решают каким будет вид родоразрешения. Про пол мне самой приходится спрашивать, врач сама даже этот вопрос не рассматривает  :smilies:  я не за узи и не против - врачи посылают в обязательном порядке и ругаться с ними неохота. Конечно прогресс цивилизации дело вредное, но боюсь этого уже не избежать. Рентген тоже вреден, но его используют десятилетиями и никто не мутирует.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> врачи посылают в обязательном порядке и ругаться с ними неохота.


Не обязательно делать УЗИ. Можно написать отказ.

Но, конечно, если это единственный способ диагностики ранних пороков развития, лучше его сделать.

----------


## Alice

Вот от прививок отказалась, писала кучу бумажек по этому поводу. В итоге медсестра сказала, что она тоже своей дочке до шести лет не делала и что привитые дети тоже болеют, разве что как будто легче переносят...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Не обязательно делать УЗИ. Можно написать отказ.
> 
> Но, конечно, если это единственный способ диагностики ранних пороков развития, лучше его сделать.


А если будет выявлен "порок" развития, то что следует за этим?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Раньше нам не делали никаких УЗИ и детки рождались здоровее нынешних.

----------


## Sarasvati devi dasi

У меня есть несколько знакомых, которым с помощью узи ставили разные патологие у плода, они принимали решение родить ребенка, и ребенок рождался нормальным. А еще знаю случай , когда узи не рпзглядел двойню! То есть врачи говорили, что ребенок один, а вылезло два!

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> А если будет выявлен "порок" развития, то что следует за этим?


А дальше могут сделать вот такие операции:

Хирургу Джозефу Брюнеру, лечащему врачу медицинского центра при университете Вандербильт в Нэшвилле, предстояло провести сложную операцию: 21 неделя беременности, младенцу поставлен диагноз spina bifida – врожденный дефект позвоночника, не позволяющий человеку держаться прямо и нормально передвигаться… 
http://www.liveinternet.ru/tags/%D0%...4%E5%E6%E4%FB/
http://vasi.net/community/jeto_inter...t_spustja.html

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> У меня есть несколько знакомых, которым с помощью узи ставили разные патологие у плода, они принимали решение родить ребенка, и ребенок рождался нормальным. А еще знаю случай , когда узи не рпзглядел двойню! То есть врачи говорили, что ребенок один, а вылезло два!


У меня на восьмом месяце с дочкой УЗИ показало какую-то "патологию" сердца, настаивали на кесарево. Мы отказались, родилась абсолютно здоровая девочка.
С сыном не стала делать никаких УЗИ.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> Мне как технарю, весьма интересно, что это за микроволновая энергия в молекулах?


Это которую открыли британские ученые, видимо.  :biggrin1:

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> Микроволновка - бяка. Так Торсунов сказал. Вот.


А пароварка нормально? Про пароварку не говорил?

----------


## Мария Андреевна Муарамова

> Раньше нам не делали никаких УЗИ и детки рождались здоровее нынешних.


раньше не тока узи не было надо заметить. не было сотовых телефонов, чернобыльской АЭС, не было гмо продуктов, и эколгия была лучше. хотя вот узи как раз было 20 лет назад, и меня тогда смотрели..ничего живая..скорее что это не одна проблема а совокупность факторов вредных.конечно не нужно каждый день делать узи, но 3раза за беременность вы ничем никому не навредите..

и кстати получаеется что я и есть расплата за узи ? :swoon:

----------


## Alice

Здравый взгляд на вещи  :smilies:

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

http://doctoram.net/content/amniotic...emennosti.html

  Вот что у меня при беременности нашли на УЗИ, только не одну а много. Последствия первых неудачных родов или кто его знает чего. Ребенок родился абсолютно здоровый, без патологий. Нам очень повезло. Просто во время беременности дочь практически не поворачивалась.

   Но мне очень настоятельно рекомендовали не планировать еще одну беременность. Тяжей этих будет еще больше и как они отразятся на ребенке- неизвестно. Лучше не рисковать.

  Для меня эта информация оказалась очень полезной.

  Бывает, что при УЗИ видно, что плацента начинает отходить раньше срока, ребенку питания не хватает и ...нужно принимать меры (например, кесарить до срока), возможно, еще какие-то случаи есть, когда УЗИ помогает сохранить жизнь ребенку.

  То есть, это не просто любопытство.

    Про вред в будущем, что ж, я вообще выросла в зоне зараженной радиацией. Мне только на милость Кришны надеяться, что все у нас будет хорошо. Глупо мне бояться УЗИ было.

----------


## Dhiramati d.d.

Сотовые телефоны намного вреднее, тем паче ими пользуются каждый день и по многу часов с собой носят. 
Почитайте про эксперименты с влиянием сотовых телефонов. Или просто наберите в поисковике, видео и инфу.




> Вред мобильного телефона.
> В настоящее время доказано, что электромагнитные волны стимулируют изменения на клеточном уровне, вызывают нарушения генного порядка, способствуют появлению больных клеток и болезнетворных опухолей. Электромагнитные поля также могут вызывать потерю памяти у животных. Например, эмбрионы цыплят облученные электромагнитными волнами становились втрое более восприимчивыми к раку. В этой статье собрана информация о вреде мобильных телефонов на организм человека (видео на эту тему смотрите здесь). 
> 
> Напряжение иммунной системы.
> 
> Как показывают исследования, проведенные учеными Норвегии и Дании, пользователи сотовой связи чаще других жалуются на головные боли, сонливость, становятся раздражительными. Все эти признаки характерны для вегето-сосудистой дистонии. Кроме того, под воздействием вредных  электромагнитных полей, которые генерирует мобильный телефон, в организме возникает так называемая реакция напряжения иммунной системы. По словам врачей, от этого может снизиться сопротивляемость организма болезням и прочим вредным внешним воздействиям.	Если вы пользуетесь мобильным телефоном как обычным домашним телефоном, то есть неограниченное время, ваш иммунитет находится под серьезной угрозой. В Америке в начале 90-х годов был выигран весьма необычный процесс. Адвокатам удалось доказать, что причиной смерти женщины, страдавшей от опухоли головного мозга, был именно вред мобильного телефона.
> 
> Берегите голову.
> 
> Ученые установили, что мобильная связь, как и любой другой источник вредного электромагнитного излучения (компьютер, телевизор, микроволновая печь или радиотелефон), является биологически активной, т.е. влияет на здоровье человека. Причем, по мнению медиков, это влияние имеет “отрицательную направленность”. Но, в отличие от других приборов, мобильный телефон в момент работы находится в непосредственной близости от мозга и глаз. Кроме того, среди технических средств (например, компьютер, телевизор или радиотелефон) нет таких, которые могли бы сравниться с вредом мобильного телефона по уровню воздействующего на человека электромагнитного излучения.


*В Европе собираются запретить мобильники и беспроводной интернет в детских учреждениях.


Европа изучает возможность запрета мобильных телефонов и Wi-Fi в детских учреждениях из-за риска для здоровья.

Совет Европы подготовил доклад, в котором предостерегает от использования мобильных телефонов и беспроводного интернета из-за их вредного воздействия на детей и младенцев. Одним из шагов предполагается запрет на использование этих технологий в школах Европы.

Работы по изучение воздействия электромагнитных излучений довольно противоречивы. Международная Организация Здравоохранения уверила, что риска для здоровья людей нет, но Совет Европы подготовил исследование, в котором уверяет, что опасность существует и выделил в качестве наиболее подверженного этому риску сегмента – детей.

Тревожные данные взяты из доклада Европейского Агентства по Окружающей Среде (АЕМА). Как объяснил комитет Европейского совета по окружающей среде, сельскому хозяйству и местным и региональным делам: «Согласно АЕМА есть достаточные показатели или уровни научной очевидности вредоносного биологического воздействия, достаточные для того, чтобы призвать к применению принципов предосторожности и срочных эффективных превентивных мер».

Кроме того, комитет уверяет, что существуют достаточные доказательства потенциально вредоносных эффектов электромагнитных полей в отношении фауны, флоры и человеческого здоровья. По этой причине Европейский Совет считает необходимым «отреагировать и защититься от потенциально опасных рисков для окружающей среды и здоровья». В поддержку своего взгляда Совет приводит те из работ, которые говорят о том, что электромагнитные сигналы могут стать причиной рака и могут влиять на развитие мозга детей. Поэтому он предлагает странам-членам принять меры в отношении использования мобильных телефонов и Wi-Fi, в частности – запретить использовать эти технологии в школах и детсадах для защиты самых маленьких членов общества.

Кроме этого запрета, рекомендуется определить предельные значения уровня воздействия волн, которые излучают мобильные устройства и ввести систему соответствующих этикеток для  устройств, которые предупреждали бы о существовании электромагнитного излучения.

Для более полного информирования предполагается провести информационные кампании, направленные на преподавателей, родителей и детей, предупреждающие о риске частого, неосмотрительного и продолжительного использования мобильных телефонов и других устройств, излучающих микроволны. Совет Европы не может обязать государства принять эти меры, но его предложения обычно принимаются и претворяются в жизнь.

Ссылка на доклад «Потенциальные опасности электромагнитных полей и их воздействия на окружение»: (http://assembly.coe.int/main.asp?Lin.../edoc12608.htm).

Взято отсюда: www.zaiprotiv.info 
*
И, наконец, почитайте про массовое вымирание пчел. У них, как оказалось, вокруг тела есть "облачко" электромагнитное, а из-за новых технологий связи (например, сотовой), они становятся уязвимыми.
Что будем делать без пчел? Без них и цветочки перестанут опыляться, и меда не будет, и фруктов-овощей.

А УЗИ - так это не страшно, всего 3 плановых исследования за 9 мес.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> принять меры в отношении использования мобильных телефонов и Wi-Fi, в частности – запретить использовать эти технологии в школах и детсадах для защиты самых маленьких членов общества.


Сейчас все многоэтажные жилые дома насквозь пронизаны этими вай-фаями. Даже у нас в псковской квартире ноутбук по 5-6 вай-фаев ловит. Что уж говорить о Москве...

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Сейчас все многоэтажные жилые дома насквозь пронизаны этими вай-фаями. Даже у нас в псковской квартире ноутбук по 5-6 вай-фаев ловит. Что уж говорить о Москве...


А чего Москва?) те же 5-6 сеток и висят  :smilies:  мы ж не живем все поголовно в супербизнесцентрах около кремля) а отъедешь от центра - тот же Псков или Владивосток)

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> Кроме того, комитет уверяет, что существуют достаточные доказательства потенциально вредоносных эффектов электромагнитных полей в отношении фауны, флоры и человеческого здоровья. По этой причине Европейский Совет считает необходимым «отреагировать и защититься от потенциально опасных рисков для окружающей среды и здоровья». В поддержку своего взгляда Совет приводит те из работ, которые говорят о том, что электромагнитные сигналы могут стать причиной рака и могут влиять на развитие мозга детей. Поэтому он предлагает странам-членам принять меры в отношении использования мобильных телефонов и Wi-Fi, в частности – запретить использовать эти технологии в школах и детсадах для защиты самых маленьких членов общества.


В результате деятельности комитета будут приняты новые нормы и требования, на рынке появятся новые товары, а потребители пойдут их покупать. Это всего лишь средство стимулирования спроса. Лобби.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> Но мне очень настоятельно рекомендовали не планировать еще одну беременность. Тяжей этих будет еще больше и как они отразятся на ребенке- неизвестно. Лучше не рисковать.


Послушаешь молодых мам - врачи только и делают, что рекомендуют или больше не рожать, или сделать аборт из-за патологии. А что по результатам УЗИ находят разные страшилки и ими пугают бедных мам, а потом малыши рождаются здоровыми - таких историй уже, кажется, целый вагон.

----------


## Damodara dasa

Некоторые товарищи так упорно доказывают "безвредность" технического прогресса, что кажется не читали Бхагавад-гиту, там где описываются три гуны материальной природы.
Ведь всё очень просто. Отнесите микроволновое приготовленеие пищи к определённой гуне и всё станет ясно. Из тех способов, которые сейчас существуют, считаю самыми демоническими именно микроволновое и индукционное.

Микроволно́вая печь или СВЧ-печь — электроприбор, использующий эффект разогрева водосодержащих материалов электромагнитными волнами дециметрового диапазона (обычно с частотой 2450 МГц) и предназначенный для быстрого приготовления или подогрева пищи или размораживания продуктов, в быту или на производстве. 
В отличие от классических печей (например, духовки или русской печи), разогрев продуктов в микроволновой печи происходит не только с поверхности, но и по объёму продукта, содержащему полярные молекулы (например, воды), так как радиоволны данной частоты проникают и поглощаются пищевыми продуктами на глубине примерно 2,5 см.

вдумайтесь в эти слова, неужели это вообще нормально таким способом готовить или разогревать еду???

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

> Послушаешь молодых мам - врачи только и делают, что рекомендуют или больше не рожать, или сделать аборт из-за патологии. А что по результатам УЗИ находят разные страшилки и ими пугают бедных мам, а потом малыши рождаются здоровыми - таких историй уже, кажется, целый вагон.


  Знаете, после того как мой ребенок во время родов чуть не погиб, я лучше в этом отношении перестрахуюсь. Тот, кто этот ужас не пережил, не поймет.

 И кстати меня не пугали,не отговаривали, потом я почитала, что эти тяжи грозят врожденными уродствами ребенку. Нам ОЧЕНЬ СИЛЬНО повезло.

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

> Некоторые товарищи так упорно доказывают "безвредность" технического прогресса, что кажется не читали Бхагавад-гиту, там где описываются три гуны материальной природы.
> Ведь всё очень просто. Отнесите микроволновое приготовленеие пищи к определённой гуне и всё станет ясно. Из тех способов, которые сейчас существуют, считаю самыми демоническими именно микроволновое и индукционное.
> 
> Микроволно́вая печь или СВЧ-печь — электроприбор, использующий эффект разогрева водосодержащих материалов электромагнитными волнами дециметрового диапазона (обычно с частотой 2450 МГц) и предназначенный для быстрого приготовления или подогрева пищи или размораживания продуктов, в быту или на производстве. 
> В отличие от классических печей (например, духовки или русской печи), разогрев продуктов в микроволновой печи происходит не только с поверхности, но и по объёму продукта, содержащему полярные молекулы (например, воды), так как радиоволны данной частоты проникают и поглощаются пищевыми продуктами на глубине примерно 2,5 см.
> 
> вдумайтесь в эти слова, неужели это вообще нормально таким способом готовить или разогревать еду???



 Нужно быть последовательными. Компьютеры тоже воздействуют. Мобильники. Вай фаи разные. Совсем нет толка отказываться от чего-то одного. Суммарное воздействие всей этой техники ого-го какое.

----------


## Damodara dasa

> Нужно быть последовательными. Компьютеры тоже воздействуют. Мобильники. Вай фаи разные. Совсем нет толка отказываться от чего-то одного. Суммарное воздействие всей этой техники ого-го какое.


Согласен. Жизнь в благости не подразумевает все эти вещи, а скорее исключает. Пытаемся быть практичными. Можете отказаться от микроволновки (я вообще ей никогда в жизни не пользовался) и готовить просто на газе, то откажитесь. Можете без компьютера прожить, читая книги и слушая лекции, то тоже - в сторону.  Мобильники та же история. Тоже самое и с УЗИ. Вред его беспорен, с ведической точки зрения, так как демоничен по своей сути (я врач, поэтому знаком с самим методом не понаслышке). Я знаю очень много преданных, которые не далили ВООБЩЕ УЗИ  до родов.  То есть, обойтись можно.
Как говорится, если вы не можете отказаться вообще ниотчего, то нужно признать вас очень неудачливым человеком, зажатым в рамки, так называемого прогресса, и рамки эти находятся в уме, а не в окружающих обстоятельствах.
В обращении "вы" я не имел в виду Вас лично, матаджи Анурадха.

Ещё раз к теме материнства и родов: мы с женой были категорически против родов в больнице, эпидюральных уколов (это когда обезболивают роды) и тем более высасывания малыша присоской, но роды были настолько тяжелы, что мы были вынуждены "испить сполна" всё, что можно было. Поэтому, призываю к практичности. УЗИ это вред, если можете избежать - не делайте. Если не можете избежать - делайте, но знайте, что это вред, а не мелите чушь, что это секстанские выдумки, так можно оправдать всё что угодно и обозвать всё что угодно.
опять же не имею Вас лично  в виду, а отмечаю тенденцию, которая наметилась в обществе.

----------


## Damodara dasa

> Ржу и присоединяюсь к вопросу Гокуланатха дас )
> 
> Светлана, вы бы все же подкрепляли сии устрашающие факты ссылками на научные статьи и исследования, которые в них упомянуты. Ссылки на ютубик и мэйлрушечку малоавторитетны, мягко говоря.


вот жеж ржёте вы )))
а что вы вообще делаете на этом форуме?
Тут ведь люди практикуют утреннее бормотание, а также часто делают так наз. ачаман, бормочут какие-то слова надо водой и потом пьют.
Видимо думают, что это колдовство защитит от чего то. И стараются НЕ отвлекаться на фикню и хаос, которой происходит где либо, кроме их головы
Махабхарата прабху вообще шаман, вон огненные жертвоприношения делает, судя по его аватаре. Это же наукой не доказано. Зато в СССР было очень эффективное огненное жертвоприношения на сталелитейных комбинатах, на что и надо ориентироваться, как на чёткий и правильный свет в конце тунеля.
Про микроволновку это сказки, а ведическое знание нет? Надо определиться.  :mig:

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Про микроволновку это сказки, а ведическое знание нет? Надо определиться.


А чего тут определяться, есть же семантическое поле. Если журналист пишет как бы научную статью о вреде микроволновок, то он обязан использовать соответствующие научные термины. Свободные радикалы там или еще чего-нибудь... А "микроволновая энергия в молекулах" - это что-то из желтой прессы, рассчитанной на полное невежество читателя. Поэтому мы и не воспринимаем это всерьез.
То есть это не к тому, вредна микроволновка или нет, а к самой ненаучности статьи, претендующей на научность.

----------


## Damodara dasa

> А чего тут определяться, есть же семантическое поле. Если журналист пишет как бы научную статью о вреде микроволновок, то он обязан использовать соответствующие научные термины. Свободные радикалы там или еще чего-нибудь... А "микроволновая энергия в молекулах" - это что-то из желтой прессы, рассчитанной на полное невежество читателя. Поэтому мы и не воспринимаем это всерьез.
> То есть это не к тому, вредна микроволновка или нет, а к самой ненаучности статьи, претендующей на научность.


да вот в том то и дело, что мы вообще и конкретно здесь на форуме находимся потому, что занимаемся практикой, которую невозможно описать используя обычное для научной статьи семантическое поле. Суть в чём? УЗИ, как и я бы даже сказал ВСЕ, достижения научного прогресса, являются вещами демоническими по сути. Почти все из них приносят вред человеку или окружающей среде. Вопрос в том, может ли мы их использовать в служении Кришне, если нет, то можем ли мы от них отказаться? Например, компьютеры, автомобили, сотовые телефоны мы применяем в служении. Опять же большие сомнения, настолько ли мы их используем действительно для Кришны или для себя любимых =) 

Теперь, чтобы не быть голословным, конкретно по статье.
"УЗИ – добровольная платная мутация – расплата через 15-20 лет"

Группа под руководством авторитетного нейробиолога Паско Ракича. 

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A0%...81%D0%BA%D0%BE

Па́ско Ра́кич (хорв. Paško Rakić, род. 1933) — нейрофизиолог, исследователь процессов развития центральной нервной системы, член Национальной академии наук США, президент Общества Нейронаук. Профессор нейробиологии и неврологии Йельского Университета. Совместно с Томасом Джесселом и Стеном Гриллнером стал лауреатом первой Премии Кавли по нейрологии в 2008 году[1].
Ракич досконально исследовал процесс нейромиграции и построения коры мозга у приматов. Им была обнаружена область мозга, дающая начало будущим кортикальным нейронам, которую он назвал субвентрикулярной зоной.

Конкретно то, что описывается в статье, здесь на английском:  http://bipolarnews.org/?p=722


Исследования Гаряева П.П. "Удар по генотипу"
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%93%...B2%D0%B8%D1%87
Пётр Петро́вич Гаря́ев (род. 1 февраля 1942) — создатель псевдонаучной теории «Волнового генома».

Основной труд П. Гаряева — «Волновой геном» (1994), монография, представляющая компиляцию его предыдущих статей. Научное сообщество работ Гаряева не признаёт, поскольку до настоящего момента ни одного экспериментального доказательства его идей не существует.

Основные идеи П. Гаряева

1)большая часть информации содержится в ДНК в виде волны (какой именно волны — в разных текстах автор пишет по-разному, обычно настаивая на   акустических, однако упоминая оптические, торсионные и другие);
2)ДНК способна воспринимать информацию, включая эмоции, из голосовой речи;
3)молекула ДНК способна передавать информацию (например, о своей клетке) волновым путём в луч лазера (или другие «носители», техника передачи в работах Гаряева не оглашается) и принимать такую информацию, что может вызывать морфогенетические и физиологические эффекты, например, выздоровление (Симпатическая магия);
4)после смерти живых существ, начиная с клетки и даже отдельной ДНК, на протяжении 40 дней сохраняется их фантом, способный влиять на другие тела и поля (в частности, основополагающий опыт Гаряева, по его утверждениям, состоял в том, что спектр рассеяния ДНК сохранялся и после того, как ДНК из прибора удалили);
5)ребёнок может нести наследственную информацию от мужчины (самца), не являющегося его отцом, но бывшего половым партнером матери в прошлом (телегония).

Какой из пунктов теории Гаряева Вас смущает, как кришнаита? Вы также назовёте его постулаты антинаучными? 

Статьи то обсуждались не в ключе, что да вредно, но сама статья коряво написана. Дискуссия велась о том, что всё это вообще чушь и проблемы такой нет.
И мобилки вредны и пластиковые бутылки. Старайтесь их избегать как можно сильнее.
Если Вам интересна официальная позиция ИСККОН на это, то вот ссылки с сайта Министерства Здравоохранения ИСККОН. Рекомендуют избегать....

http://paswami.ru/node/90
http://paswami.ru/node/93

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> вдумайтесь в эти слова, неужели это вообще нормально таким способом готовить или разогревать еду???


Вдумался. Дальше что? Три вопросительных знака доказали вредность?
Объективные основания есть только для того, чтобы сказать: готовить в микроволновке неудобно и еда получается невкусная. И все. И не надо агитпропа.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> А чего тут определяться, есть же семантическое поле. Если журналист пишет как бы научную статью о вреде микроволновок, то он обязан использовать соответствующие научные термины. Свободные радикалы там или еще чего-нибудь... А "микроволновая энергия в молекулах" - это что-то из желтой прессы, рассчитанной на полное невежество читателя. Поэтому мы и не воспринимаем это всерьез.
> То есть это не к тому, вредна микроволновка или нет, а к самой ненаучности статьи, претендующей на научность.


Вот интеллигентный умный человек, сразу видно. Такие статейки рассчитаны на оглупевшего потребителя.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> да вот в том то и дело,


В этом сообщении мне вообще не понятна аргументация. Сперва говорили о методе УЗИ и научной обоснованности его вреда, а Вы предложили отказаться от научной критики и сразу предлагаете указать, что смущает собеседника как кришнаита в тезисах Гаряева. Меня такой переход обескураживает, поскольку он является аналогом обмана.

----------


## Damodara dasa

> Вдумался. Дальше что? Три вопросительных знака доказали вредность?
> Объективные основания есть только для того, чтобы сказать: готовить в микроволновке неудобно и еда получается невкусная. И все. И не надо агитпропа.


объективные это как раз те, что я описал.
Ваше ощущения неудобства и невкусности - субъективны.

ещё раз повтор. Приготовление в микроволновке демонично. Не надо агитпрома - не читайте тему =)

----------


## Damodara dasa

> В этом сообщении мне вообще не понятна аргументация. Сперва говорили о методе УЗИ и научной обоснованности его вреда, а Вы предложили отказаться от научной критики и сразу предлагаете указать, что смущает собеседника как кришнаита в тезисах Гаряева. Меня такой переход обескураживает, поскольку он является аналогом обмана.


ачинтьябхедаабхеда, не вижу проблемы  :smilies: 
а обратился как кришнаиту, потому что Гаряев подтверждает косвенно утверждения не только Вед, но и многих других Священных писаний,
поэтому для меня Гаряев не является НЕнаучным.

----------


## Damodara dasa

> поскольку он является аналогом обмана.


обоснуйте, пожалуйста

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> объективные это как раз те, что я описал.
> Ваше ощущения неудобства и невкусности - субъективны.


Если таких сообщений много (а их много), то это объективность. Не задумывались?




> ещё раз повтор. Приготовление в микроволновке демонично.


и я еще раз повтор. Приготовление в микроволновке не демонично.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Основной труд П. Гаряева — «Волновой геном» (1994), монография, представляющая компиляцию его предыдущих статей. Научное сообщество работ Гаряева не признаёт, поскольку до настоящего момента ни одного экспериментального доказательства его идей не существует.


Значит это ненаучно. Если нет ссылки на гуру-шастры-садху, то лишь практика - критерий истины.



> Какой из пунктов теории Гаряева Вас смущает, как кришнаита? Вы также назовёте его постулаты антинаучными?


Не, мне его пункты вполне нравятся  :smilies:  И скорее всего они соответствуют реальности. Но научными я их назвать не могу, Вы же сами написали, что нет экспериментальных доказательств. Мы их можем принять, потому что они соответствуют нашему описанию мира, основанному на шастрах, но это уже совсем другая наука.




> Статьи то обсуждались не в ключе, что да вредно, но сама статья коряво написана. Дискуссия велась о том, что всё это вообще чушь и проблемы такой нет.


Мы не можем принимать знание из непонятно какого источника. Если сама статья безграмотно написана, с какой стати принимать утверждения из этой статьи?




> И мобилки вредны и пластиковые бутылки. Старайтесь их избегать как можно сильнее. Если Вам интересна официальная позиция ИСККОН на это, то вот ссылки с сайта Министерства Здравоохранения ИСККОН. Рекомендуют избегать....


Вот, это уже что-то реальное - официальное мнение руководства ИСККОН. Это нужно слушать. Когда опубликуют мнение про УЗИ и микроволновки, я буду его слушать. А пока что, извините, всё это несерьезно.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> обоснуйте, пожалуйста


Вместо того, чтобы привести научные доказательства, которые, как можно заключить, Вам как врачу известны, Вы ограничиваетесь просто утверждением в духе "я сказал - и точка" и переводите тему на другое. Это логическая ошибка. А если она использована намеренно, то это уже уловка. Уловка и есть аналог обмана.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> ачинтьябхедаабхеда, не вижу проблемы 
> а обратился как кришнаиту, потому что Гаряев подтверждает косвенно утверждения не только Вед, но и многих других Священных писаний,
> поэтому для меня Гаряев не является НЕнаучным.


А Вы понимаете, что в таком случае Вы очень легкая жертва обмана? Стоит всего-то косвенно свести какую-то идею в Ведами, как Вы купитесь на это.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> Вот, это уже что-то реальное - официальное мнение руководства ИСККОН. Это нужно слушать. Когда опубликуют мнение про УЗИ и микроволновки, я буду его слушать.


Кстати, мне содержание этих заметок понравилось. Хорошие заметки. Надо взять на заметку.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> а что вы вообще делаете на этом форуме?
> Тут ведь люди практикуют утреннее бормотание, а также часто делают так наз. ачаман, бормочут какие-то слова надо водой и потом пьют.


Люди, кони, все смешалось.. %) что же, по-вашему, они колдуют над водой и в ее молекулах появляются торсионные поля и сложные электромагнитные торнадо прямо из чистых (не ГМО) электронов? 
Я вам дам намёк.. мы не воду "заряжаем", мы выстраиваем особые отношения между водой и нами; молитвы изменяют нас, наше восприятие и ощущение единства нашего материального тела и такой же материальной водой. Оттуда все эффекты, а не потому что вода в жидкое золото превращается из-за нескольких слов одного грешника.  :smilies:  Не считайте себя Богом.

Вайшнав (или любой верующий) - не значит тупой потребитель всей чуши от НЛО до планет Нибиру. А вы именно это и подразумеваете. Более того, вы оскорбляете этим Бога.. типа раз уж такая нереальная чушь, как вера в Бога, может в моей душе уложиться, то уж всякая остальная хрень и подавно - мол, буду верить вообще во всё, что противоречит видимому и логичному на мат. уровне понимания.

----------


## Dhiramati d.d.

Последние исследования ученых доказывают, что самые мельчайшие частицы одновременно существуют и как точка, и как волна .(вибрация).

----------


## Dhiramati d.d.

Поэтому любое звуковое (вибрационное) воздействие может менять качества материи.

----------


## Sharada d.d.

> когда узи не рпзглядел двойню! То есть врачи говорили, что ребенок один, а вылезло два!


 :biggrin1: 
это не узи тупое, а врач неопытный,мягко говоря  :smilies:

----------


## Sharada d.d.

> или сделать аборт из-за патологии.


за такие рекомендации им хорошо приплачивают компании,производящие плацентарную косметику

----------

